# زيارتك للملف الشخصى



## R.O.R.O (12 مايو 2013)

اكيد كلنا بنزور بروفايلات بعض 
هل ده نوع من انواع السؤال والاطمئنان 
ام انه تدخل فى خصوصيات الغير 
ومراقبته 
لماذا تزور الملف الشخصلى للعضو 
لانك معجب بمواضيعه وبتشجعه 

ام لماذا ؟

انا عن نفسى بدخل بروفايل حبوا علشان اضحك من قلبى 
تدخل بروفايلها تحس ببهجة 
وخصوصا بقى مغامرات كوكا ههههههههه

ياريت كل واحد يدخل يقول ايه سبب دخوله 
الملف الشخصى للاعضاء 
منتظرة ردودكم 
​


----------



## aymonded (13 مايو 2013)

طبعاً عن نفسي يا أما علشان أسأل على العضو، يا إما علشان أضع لنك موضوع مهم قد يفيد البعض، ومش لازم كل واحد يدخل عليه اللي يحس فقط انه هاينفعه، أو ساعات بابقى عايز اتعرف على الشخص، أو ساعات بتكون هناك مشكلة فباحول أشوف من هو هذا الشخص لأستطيع أن أحدد نوعاً ما ليه المشكلة وأسبابها، وساعات باشك في الإسم إني اعرف هذا العضو فياحاول اشوف هل اعرفه فعلاً والا تشابه اسماء، وساعات علشان ابعت رسالة خاصة، أو أقول مساء الخير... بس كده​


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 مايو 2013)

*,.*

هههههـ تصدقى فعلاً بدخل بروفآيل حبو  مآبعرفش أطلع غير لمآ أقرآ شوية
هى عثل وبترسملى بسمة دآيماً 


*أستآذ أيمن تقريباً قآل معظم آلإحتمآلآت*
ممكن أزودلهآ لمآ بلآحظ غيآب عضو كتير بدخل أطمن إذآ كآن غآيب فعلاً
بس مآعتقدش إنى بدخل بروفآيل غير علشآن أكتب فيه إلآ نآدراً 





*.،*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 مايو 2013)

*فيه تلاتة الواحد بيحب يدخل بروفايلهم 

حبو أعدائكم

شقاوة قلم

عبود عبده عبود



التلاتة دول بأحب أدخل أتفرج على حواراتهم اللى بتضحك 

دا لما بأكون مخنوقة و نفسى أضحك

لكن بصفة عامة دخول بروفايل كل الأعضاء 

للسؤال و الصباحات و المناسبات و كدة*


----------



## oesi no (13 مايو 2013)

*مبحبش ادخل بروفايلات حد انا 
انا مش بدخل بروفايل الا بنية الرغى
رغم انى بفضل الرغى على الخاص 
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 مايو 2013)

سبب دخول الملف الشخصى الاطمئنان
على شخص غائب
معرفة الموضوعات التى كتبها والاستفادة منها


----------



## هشام المهندس (13 مايو 2013)

بدخل احيانا على بروفايل الغير بقصد معرفة اخر دخول للي بفتقدهم او اعضاء جدد لمعرفة العمر وبالغالب لا يكون موجودا وانا أولهم ... وبس


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 مايو 2013)

> انا عن نفسى بدخل بروفايل حبوا علشان اضحك من قلبى





> هههههـ تصدقى فعلاً بدخل بروفآيل حبو مآبعرفش أطلع غير لمآ أقرآ شوية


*



فيه تلاتة الواحد بيحب يدخل بروفايلهم 
حبو أعدائكم
شقاوة قلم
عبود عبده عبود
التلاتة دول بأحب أدخل أتفرج على حواراتهم اللى بتضحك 
دا لما بأكون مخنوقة و نفسى أضحك

أنقر للتوسيع...

*انا بفكر اغير صورتى الرمزيه و اخليها كدا 







 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 انا بئا بخش بروفايلات الناس--
- علشان اشوف هما اخر مره دخلو إمتى و اتطمن عليهم--
 اشوف اخر مره شاركوا إمتى-- بعرف ساعتها هما بيدخلوا بس مكتئبين و سكتين و لا إيه النظام--
 - لما احب اتعرف على شخص بحب اخش و اشوف المواضيع الى كتبها و المواضيع الى شارك فيها و  
 اقراء المدونات  علشان اعرف افهم و اقرب من الشخصيه اكثر---
مممممممم 
 و طبعا علشان اعيد او اصبح او اسلم او اغلس او ارض بئا على الى يغلس عليا هههههههه
 او يسئل عليا--
 بتدايق بئا لما الاقى البروفايل مقفول-- بكسل امشى اروح لحد الخاص  هههههههههه​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 مايو 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
إذا ذُكرت البروفايلات ....ذُكرت حوبو
يخرب بيت العيشة على اللى عايشنها 
يعنى مثلا الفرخة النونو ( كوكا ) ... هى حكيتها لى 
لولا انى قاعد لوحدى فى المكتب كانت أمة لا أله الا الله أتفرجت عليا 
غالباً لما بتحدفنى رجلى على هناك لازم لازم لازم ألاقى جديد
مرة لفت نظرى حوار بينها وبين شقاوة ... الفضول أكلنى أكل
دخلت للمحادثة ... أتقلبت من على الكرسى من كتر الضحك....اية دة ؟؟
عبارة عن ( طفلتين ) بيتكلموا مع بعض بمنتهى البراءة 
طبعا وقطعا لولا أن الجوز دول من أصدقائى المقربين 
مش هسمح لنفسى أبداً لقراءة أى حوار
وبخلافهما ... ذهابى لأى بروفايل أما بيكون للرد على رسالة وصلتنى
أو للشكر على تقييم تم وضعه لى 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 مايو 2013)

*يعنى يا رورو انتى دلوقتى هتخلى كل المنتدى يدخل على هناك
يعرف حكاية الفرخة النونو ( كوكا ) 
:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## tamav maria (13 مايو 2013)

انا ادخل الملف الشخص بس لما اكون هاابعت رساله او تهنئه ولكن عمري ماقرأت اي بروفيل للاعضاء لاني باعتبرها ان دي حاجه شخصيه للعضو


----------



## النهيسى (13 مايو 2013)

*حضرتك جاوبتى أصلا

*


> بنزور بروفايلات بعض
> للسؤال والاطمئنان


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مايو 2013)

aymonded قال:


> طبعاً عن نفسي يا أما علشان أسأل على العضو، يا إما علشان أضع لنك موضوع مهم قد يفيد البعض، ومش لازم كل واحد يدخل عليه اللي يحس فقط انه هاينفعه، أو ساعات بابقى عايز اتعرف على الشخص، أو ساعات بتكون هناك مشكلة فباحول أشوف من هو هذا الشخص لأستطيع أن أحدد نوعاً ما ليه المشكلة وأسبابها، وساعات باشك في الإسم إني اعرف هذا العضو فياحاول اشوف هل اعرفه فعلاً والا تشابه اسماء، وساعات علشان ابعت رسالة خاصة، أو أقول مساء الخير... بس كده​


ميرسى لمرورك استاذى نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مايو 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> هههههـ تصدقى فعلاً بدخل بروفآيل حبو  مآبعرفش أطلع غير لمآ أقرآ شوية
> هى عثل وبترسملى بسمة دآيماً
> ...


هههههههههه فعلا بروفايل حبوا يعنى الضحك والفرفشة 
انا اول حاجة بعملها اجرى على البروفايل بتاعها وافضل اقرا 
كلامها مع استاذ عبود واضحك كركرههههههه
ميرسى يا ايمى نورتى يا قمر ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مايو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *فيه تلاتة الواحد بيحب يدخل بروفايلهم
> 
> حبو أعدائكم
> 
> ...


هههههههههه فعلا يا ايرينى 
تقدرى تقولى على التلاتة دول جعابزة الضحك 
الا يعنى ايه جعابزة هههههههههه
نورتى يا قمر ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مايو 2013)

oesi no قال:


> *مبحبش ادخل بروفايلات حد انا
> انا مش بدخل بروفايل الا بنية الرغى
> رغم انى بفضل الرغى على الخاص
> *​


ههههههههههه 
الرغى على الخاص لما بتبقى مواضيع كدا خصوصية بين الاعضاء اللى بيتكلموا 
لكن السؤال والسلامات 
ده عادى فى الزوار 
نورت التوبيك ميرسى لمرورك ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مايو 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> سبب دخول الملف الشخصى الاطمئنان
> على شخص غائب
> معرفة الموضوعات التى كتبها والاستفادة منها


ميرسى لمرورك ابى الغالى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مايو 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> بدخل احيانا على بروفايل الغير بقصد معرفة اخر دخول للي بفتقدهم او اعضاء جدد لمعرفة العمر وبالغالب لا يكون موجودا وانا أولهم ... وبس


هههههههههه 
نورت ميرسى لمرورك 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انا بفكر اغير صورتى الرمزيه و اخليها كدا
> 
> 
> 
> ...


احبيبتى احبوا ههههههه
لا يا حبوا تغيره صورتك ليه 
انتى  شخصية جميلة وسبب فرح لناس كتير صدقينى 
انا عن ةنفسى بجد لما ببقى مكتئبة بجرى ع طول على بروفايلك علشان الاقى مغامرة جديدة 
اضحك عليها زى مغامرة كوكا 
والبغبغان اللى نقرلك على الازاز ههههههه
اوعى تقولى عليا برقبك حاشا وماشا 
انا بحبك :Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> إذا ذُكرت البروفايلات ....ذُكرت حوبو
> يخرب بيت العيشة على اللى عايشنها
> يعنى مثلا الفرخة النونو ( كوكا ) ... هى حكيتها لى
> ...


ههههههههههه عندك حق استاذى اذا ذكرت البروفايلات ذكرت حبوا 
مش اى بروفايل تدخله تحس بالفرحة الا بروفايل حبوا 
تدخل من هنا تموت على نفسك من الضحك 
واقولك على سر فى ودنك 
انا وهى متفقين اجبلها زوار للملف الشخصى 
بتاعها لانها هتاخد جنيه 
فالموضوع ده معمول علشان لفت النظر لبروفايل حبوا ههههههههه
لا بجد فعلا اللى جيه فى بالى لما عملت الموضوع ده اول واحدة حلوا ومغامراتها الجميله 
نورت الموضوع بمرورك ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مايو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يعنى يا رورو انتى دلوقتى هتخلى كل المنتدى يدخل على هناك
> يعرف حكاية الفرخة النونو ( كوكا )
> :new6::new6::new6:
> *​


ههههههههههههه خلى الناس تضحك ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مايو 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> انا ادخل الملف الشخص بس لما اكون هاابعت رساله او تهنئه ولكن عمري ماقرأت اي بروفيل للاعضاء لاني باعتبرها ان دي حاجه شخصيه للعضو


ميرسى لمرورك يا ماريا 
بس اوقات بيبقى الحوار مضحك وبتستمتعى بالقراية 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مايو 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *حضرتك جاوبتى أصلا
> 
> *​


نورت استاذى ميرسى لمرورك ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 مايو 2013)

*عايزة الصراحة ولا بنت عمها ؟؟ :08:

البروفايلات اللى بدخلها بتبقى حاجة من اتنين يا اما صحابى اوى اوى و بدخل اخد زيرو كدة نفس احساسى و انا طفلة و بركب عجلتى و افضل الف بيها و اتقلب و هكذا:new6: .. من باب اللعب و التسلية و انكش فى خلق الله بس .. يا اما اسم مش مريح و فى الغالب دخولى عنده ببقى ناوية نية سودة .. و معناها انه فى دماغى فلو طلع كيوت و ابن حلال خلاص .. مطلعش كدة بقا :nunu0000:


بالنسبة للناس اللى بتذكرنى بكل خير دول *



+إيرينى+ قال:


> *فيه تلاتة الواحد بيحب يدخل بروفايلهم
> 
> حبو أعدائكم
> 
> ...



*شالله يخليكى يا ست البنات .. مع ان اغلب حواراتى بتبقى جدية بامانة مش بتبقى مقصودة .. هى بتيجى كدة :t33: *



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> إذا ذُكرت البروفايلات ....ذُكرت حوبو
> يخرب بيت العيشة على اللى عايشنها
> يعنى مثلا الفرخة النونو ( كوكا ) ... هى حكيتها لى
> ...



*طفلتين :t9: .. احنا اغلب حواراتنا بقينا بنخبيها بسببك اصلا .. بنبقى بنتكلم فى منتهى الجدية و الموضوعية و دة يدخل يموت من الضحك مش فاهمة على ايه :closedeye*


----------



## +ماريا+ (13 مايو 2013)

الدخول بيكون للسؤال 
او حد معجبه بمواضيعه وعايزه استفاد من باقى المواضيع 
كده يعنى بس لكن مش فضول  ابدا 
على فكره لسه خارجه من بروفايلك حلو اوى 
انت اللى جبتيه لنفسك


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مايو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> عايزة الصراحة ولا بنت عمها ؟؟ :08:
> البروفايلات اللى بدخلها بتبقى حاجة من اتنين يا اما صحابى اوى اوى و بدخل اخد زيرو كدة نفس احساسى و انا طفلة و بركب عجلتى و افضل الف بيها و اتقلب و هكذا:new6: .. من باب اللعب و التسلية و انكش فى خلق الله بس .. يا اما اسم مش مريح و فى الغالب دخولى عنده ببقى ناوية نية سودة .. و معناها انه فى دماغى فلو طلع كيوت و ابن حلال خلاص .. مطلعش كدة بقا :nunu0000:
> *
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مايو 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> الدخول بيكون للسؤال
> او حد معجبه بمواضيعه وعايزه استفاد من باقى المواضيع
> كده يعنى بس لكن مش فضول  ابدا
> على فكره لسه خارجه من بروفايلك حلو اوى
> انت اللى جبتيه لنفسك


*ههههههههه نورتى يا قمر 
لا انا عاملة الموضوع ده بغرض زيارة ملف حبوا مش ملفى انا 
ههههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 مايو 2013)

عن عن نفسويتي بحب اوي "المع اوكر"
يعني بحب اشوف مين بيقول ايه لمين وامتي وازاي
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








مش اخواتي ولازم اطمن عليهم الله


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> عن عن نفسويتي بحب اوي "المع اوكر"
> يعني بحب اشوف مين بيقول ايه لمين وامتي وازاي
> 
> 
> ...


*ايووووووووووون انتى هتقوليلى تلميع الاكر عندك شىء ضرورى 
لمعى يا قلبى برحتك 
ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (16 مايو 2013)

واحد بزور عشان اشوف اجمل واجدد المواضيع خاصته
    وارد اشكره فيها واشجعه عليها
اتنين عشان افرح لو لقيته كاتب في مدينته اسم بلدي
او بلد اجنبية بحبها
تلاتة عشان لو كان كاتب ايميله ممكن اتعرف عليه اكثر
اربعة عشان لو كان صاحب كلام جذاب استمتع واتعلم
من ردوده علي الناس
ولو افتكرت حاجة ابقي اقولهالك
تقبلي كل شكري وتقديري
ولو مفيهاش تعب ابقي زوري اخر مواضيعي
اتشرف بردودك واتبارك بوجودك


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 مايو 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> واحد بزور عشان اشوف اجمل واجدد المواضيع خاصته
> وارد اشكره فيها واشجعه عليها
> اتنين عشان افرح لو لقيته كاتب في مدينته اسم بلدي
> او بلد اجنبية بحبها
> ...


*ميرسى لمرورك نورت 
لى الشرف انى ادخل مواضيعك *​


----------



## soso a (18 مايو 2013)

1- لمعرفه اخر المواضيع الجديده 
2- لمعرفه اخر توقيت تواجد هذا الشخص بالمنتدى 

بس اكيد لما بتدخلى الملف او حاجه بتيجى الحوارات والردود ممكن الواحد يعدى مرور الكرام لغايه ما يوصل لاسباب الاساسيه للدخول ههههههه  ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2013)

soso a قال:


> 1- لمعرفه اخر المواضيع الجديده
> 2- لمعرفه اخر توقيت تواجد هذا الشخص بالمنتدى
> 
> بس اكيد لما بتدخلى الملف او حاجه بتيجى الحوارات والردود ممكن الواحد يعدى مرور الكرام لغايه ما يوصل لاسباب الاساسيه للدخول ههههههه  ​


*نورتى يا قمر بمرورك الجميل *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 مايو 2013)

ببقى معجب بشخصية الانسان فى كتباتبه للموضوع مش اكتر

موضوعك حلو اوى اختى


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> ببقى معجب بشخصية الانسان فى كتباتبه للموضوع مش اكتر
> 
> موضوعك حلو اوى اختى


*ميرسى يا قمره نورتى *​


----------



## GoGo No Way (19 مايو 2013)

" فـــــــــــــــــراغ "


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مايو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> " فـــــــــــــــــراغ "


ههههههه ضحكتنى يا جوجو مبتدخلش بروفايل حد الا علشان الفراغ ​


----------



## GoGo No Way (19 مايو 2013)

هههههه لا اصل الكل قال كل الاسباب الممكنة .. فانا قولت اغير بقى ... التغير حلو برضو  

بس عموما  برد على الى بيسلم عليا او ارخم انا على حد بس دة مش بيكون كتير ... او حد بيبعتلى موضوع يهمنى بقوله " شكرا "ههههههه مش اكتر ... او حد شخصيته " غريبة " احب اخش الشوف الدنيا عندو شكلها ايه ... بس مش اكتر .. 

موضوع رائــع


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مايو 2013)

GoGo No Way قال:


> هههههه لا اصل الكل قال كل الاسباب الممكنة .. فانا قولت اغير بقى ... التغير حلو برضو
> 
> بس عموما  برد على الى بيسلم عليا او ارخم انا على حد بس دة مش بيكون كتير ... او حد بيبعتلى موضوع يهمنى بقوله " شكرا "ههههههه مش اكتر ... او حد شخصيته " غريبة " احب اخش الشوف الدنيا عندو شكلها ايه ... بس مش اكتر ..
> ​ موضوع رائــع


 *هههههه الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة مش تقولى فراااااغ *

*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يوليو 2018)

من المواضيع المسخره -- فينك يا رورو  وو فين اين الايام الجميله دى و الناس الجميله دى كلها


----------

